# New Aeropress Brew Tool & Timer



## aeropresstom (May 31, 2013)

Hey Aeropress lovers! I have been working on a project for those of us who love trying different recipes with our Aeropresses. I call this project the Aeropress Brew Helper.

http://www.wecravecoffee.com/aeropress-brew-helper/

What is it?

The Brew Helper includes a listing of Aeropress recipes with a handy brew timer. The Brew Helper is designed to be responsive, meaning it can be used on your computer, tablet, or phone and will display nicely. This means you can use the recipes in the kitchen on your iPhone or iPad.

What I need from fellow Aeropress lovers:

I need feedback and recipes!

Since creating the application I have used it each morning and think it is a nice tool to use. I want to see how you, the Aeropress fanatics find it. If you like it - I would love it if you would submit a recipe! You can submit the recipe below. See the template below and be sure to include timings so we can make a nice timer for each recipe.

Recipe Title

Brewing Method (Upright, inverted, type of filter...)

Coffee (Grind, measure any needed info...)

Water (temp, pour style, pour time...)

Stir (time...)

Steep (time...)

Plunge (time, quickness, pressure...)

I know Aeropress brews that use unique techniques make a difference in taste, be sure to include all the needed info!

If I end up with a large amount of recipes I will have to have a vote to see which ones make the helper.

-Tom


----------

